# ACTION REQUIRED: Major Upgrade Coming



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Dec 2020)

Folks,

I am planning to attempt a major forum upgrade in the coming days. The upgrade will swap out much of the software we use in an effort to simplify and modernize the site. In order to head off problems, I need everyone to do two quick things:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Confirm your registered email address
[*]Confirm your password
[/list]

If you don’t know your password, you will have to reset it after the upgrade. If your email is not correct/current, you will not be able to reset it, and you will be locked out.

Regaining access will (at best) require manual intervention from me, and there’s no way I can keep up with 78,000 requests. 

You can check/change your email and set your password by editing your profile. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Dec 2020)

Heads up I am doing a dry run on this upgrade over the next couple of days, and expect to take the site offline to do the final upgrade... well, probably around the 24th/25th. It may take a couple of days to complete the migration, upgrade, and configuration so please be patient!


----------



## kev994 (20 Dec 2020)

Thanks for keeping it running!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2020)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heads up I am doing a dry run on this upgrade over the next couple of days, and expect to take the site offline to do the final upgrade... well, probably around the 24th/25th. It may take a couple of days to complete the migration, upgrade, and configuration so please be patient!



Make sure you have lots of coffee on hand then Mike....

BTW Merry Christmas Mike...


----------

